# [MANUAL SERVICIO] Televisor Sony Trinitron KV-21FQ10E



## Kasios (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola

Me gustaria a ver si alguien podria pasarme el manual de servicio de Sony trinitron modelo KV-21FQ10E, asi como la combinacion de botones del mando para acceder a dicho menu. Gracias


----------



## Kasios (Jul 20, 2012)

Nadie?  , pues vaya, por internet no encuentro nada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2012)

dime el chasis, que numero tiene ?


----------



## Kasios (Jul 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> dime el chasis, que numero tiene ?



Hola, gracias por responder. Atras solo viene una pegatina con el nombre de SONY, y modelo: KV-21FQ10E, nada mas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2012)

el numero de chasis esta serigrafiada en la placa del tv ,desarmalo busca ese numero y te paso el esquema, de acuerdo al modelo de chasis 
ejemplos de chasis sony Chassis   BA-6,  AE-2B   ,son unas letras y/o numeros


----------



## Kasios (Jul 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el numero de chasis esta serigrafiada en la placa del tv ,desarmalo busca ese numero y te paso el esquema, de acuerdo al modelo de chasis
> ejemplos de chasis sony Chassis   BA-6,  AE-2B   ,son unas letras y/o numeros



Hola

El chasis es: BX1


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2012)

TV Sony Chasis BX1 
Modelos que llevan chasis BX1
KV21CL1 
KV21CL10 
KV21FQ10 
KV21CT1
y aparentemente también es igual al modelo que tu tienes ya que tiene el mismo chasis

desde aqui lo puedes descargar


----------



## Kasios (Jul 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> TV Sony Chasis BX1
> Modelos que llevan chasis BX1
> KV21CL1
> KV21CL10
> ...



Muchisimas gracias!!!


----------

